# "EL JAIBON LOCO" (the crazy-crab)



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

let me introduce my first fork of the year. (I started with 5 but I've only finished one)

Rosamorada wood.
slightly inked.
polished and linseed oil.

I planned to put a clever name on this, but a friend told me "OOORALE!! parece un jaibón loco!!" ("hey! it looks like a big crazy crab!! ")

so... the name fits.

small, comfortable, fun, effective.

while I was cleaning my working space, I found a small cut of wood with some cracks ... its dimensions were too small to have a good fork from it.

but one thing led to another ... and ended with this, I thought about doing an extension with paracord ... But this lanyard loop just did the job well, as you can see, it may be used without much effort on the fingers, "hand-friendly"

is the first time I put a metal lanyard hole, it was very interesting process. I had lots of fun during the making of this piece.

I hope you enjoy it.

please do not copy my stuff! (just kidding)









[/size]


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Thats a really nice little slingshot, nice work, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes me to pocket shooters love em.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Looks great to me!! Well done!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

So fine, and the sheen on that wood is just fantastic. Very creative. I think this is your most beautiful carving yet!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## MidniteMarauder (Nov 15, 2010)

The crazy crab is crazy awesome. Great job in design and craftsmanship. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Very cool look!!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's a fresh new look and very attractive, I must say. Excelsior.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Beautiful workmanship.

Philly


----------



## dmy89 (Jan 11, 2011)

by far the coolest slingshot i've seen


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Only 1 flaw..... Its not mine









Hermosa trabajo chaneke







mantener el buen trabajo!!


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

very nice im a big fan of pocket shooters good work.


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

A very nice, well done, awesome and attractive pocket slingshot.

I love it!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Beautiful work and very original. I really like it and I bet it's a great pocket shooter!

Your slingshots are always very good and look forward to seeing more of them in the future.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great looking shooter ! Fine craftsmanship and I like the lanyard hole too.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Again, you flirt with perfection, that slingshot has a fine silhouette.....and the color is gorgeous....








_
Como siempre, me encanta tu resorteras, cada uno es nuevo y emocionante. Seguir haciendo ellos y seguir compartiendo, me gusta tu estilo compadre!_

Great original design and a good name for it as well. As Jmp said, can't wait to see more from you in the future

Cheers - John


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Wooooooooooooouuuuuuuuurale con El jaibón bravero jajaja!

I tell you brother!

Carefully distinguishes you in your creations, I really like describinga symmetrical pattern. and combined with the lightweight purplepink because you feel you're pulling with the pure hand lol!

Follow the paths of the forks. a hug brother!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

nice little slingshot, the wood is very nice


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i like it to


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

my greatest and sincere appreciation to you all for your kind comments. short, but still substantial.

others will be ready soon.

a big _"ORALE!!" _ to you guys


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

very well done


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

Bien hecho. Me gusta mucho ccomo te quedó.

Well done. I like the way it turned out.


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

this one is simply great


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

I love that frame, anyway you could post it on the shared designs for us???


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh I like that one Josh!!!!! Very well done Bud! Muy bien papa! Flatband


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

Ace said:


> Oh I like that one Josh!!!!! Very well done Bud! Muy bien papa! Flatband


mr flatband, thank you very very much!

I've been waiting for more of your entertaining shooting videos on youtube.

your kind comments are always welcome.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

This is one of the most beautiful slingshots I`ve ever seen in sling-forums!!!!
Would love to shoot this little catty - I like small forks like this!
Keep up your great work!

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

HI Josh, would really love to do some more videos but I keep having to shovel snow every day it seems!! This is some kind of winter we're having up here. Hopefully we can start making some videos again when the stuff melts-if that ever happens! Flatband


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

SNOW????!!!

WHAT IS SNOW????!! 









I live down on the Pacific coast, we have a not unpleasant 22 ° C right now ... and reached 34°C - 36°C at 3:00 p.m. (that is the coldest weather that I know)


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Chaneke,
This jaibon loco would lead anybody to insanity if it becomes its owner. Well, I will take my own chances and help you to get rid out such menace if you need. Well done bro, a very unique piece. Saludos.


----------



## Dennis the Menace (Mar 9, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

AY QUE LINDO!!!


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

looks ergonomical


----------

